# Unique Jerusalem



## maayan (Jul 4, 2006)




----------



## maayan (Jul 4, 2006)




----------



## maayan (Jul 4, 2006)




----------



## maayan (Jul 4, 2006)




----------



## maayan (Jul 4, 2006)




----------



## maayan (Jul 4, 2006)




----------



## maayan (Jul 4, 2006)

nnn


----------



## maayan (Jul 4, 2006)

///


----------



## maayan (Jul 4, 2006)




----------



## Yotam (Jan 13, 2007)

more please! this city never stops amazing me!


----------



## johannesHSV (Mar 19, 2007)

great pics of a great city


----------



## maayan (Jul 4, 2006)




----------



## maayan (Jul 4, 2006)




----------



## maayan (Jul 4, 2006)




----------



## maayan (Jul 4, 2006)




----------



## maayan (Jul 4, 2006)




----------



## maayan (Jul 4, 2006)




----------



## maayan (Jul 4, 2006)




----------



## maayan (Jul 4, 2006)




----------



## maayan (Jul 4, 2006)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ 
The same in Athens, last February... :lol:


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

flickr
byShimon Z
























by Yuval Yehudar


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

_Unique_ pics


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

flickr
by millenumbridge
























by Danielme


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

flickr
by reoi84


----------



## javi itzhak (Mar 4, 2008)

great pics !! :cheers:


----------



## dr.jeddawee (Oct 27, 2008)

THIS LAND IS OUR AND WE WILL GET IT SOON INSHALLAH


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

another troll
if it will be urs there will be nothing just mosques,modest police and towers ahhh and burned girls just cuz they were no veiled


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

ZOHAR said:


>


Nice pics


----------



## jtownman (Jan 31, 2003)

LLoydGeorge said:


> Jerusalem looks beautiful. Hopefully, when Bush leaves office, East Jerusalem will become the capital of a new Palestinian state.


You anti bush crowd are insane. You think EVERYTHING in this world is directly related to that one man. You need to get your head checked. Im pretty fucking sure Europe, the west bank, America, and a lot of people in america goverment, AND the isrealies have kept whatever change you want from happening, not just Bush. I can't wait til bush is out of office and you losers will have nothing to aim you blind anger to when shit STILL doesnt get done like it hasnt for decades. Get out of your fantisy land kids.


----------



## jtownman (Jan 31, 2003)

LLoydGeorge said:


> I agree. West Jerusalem should be the capital of Israel, and East Jerusalem, together with all lands that Israel seized illegally (with American consent) in 1967, should be returned to the Palestinians.


Again, your anti americanism is bleeding through thick now. You have to bring america into EVERYTHING. It also had the consent of all of Europe, are they evil too?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

More pics please


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

dr.jeddawee said:


> THIS LAND IS OUR AND WE WILL GET IT SOON INSHALLAH


Jerusalem is not muslim land is JEWISH, this land was Jewish when islam wasn't even invented...!!!


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

Herzeleid said:


> Jerusalem is not muslim land is JEWISH, this land was Jewish when islam wasn't even invented...!!!


and that's the fact! 

Jerusalem is just BEAUTIFUL in every season - up among the old pretty capitals such as Athens and Rome


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Deanb said:


> Jerusalem is just BEAUTIFUL in every season - up among the old pretty capitals such as Athens and Rome


I agree


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)




----------

